# الموت



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*" المـــــــــ†ـــــــوت "*







*الموت انه تلك الكلمة صعبة النطق *

*الموت ومن الذي لا يخافه ..*


*الموت قبل ان نتحدث عنه فلناخذ فكرة عن ماهيته كي ندرك مفاهيمه الاساسية *

*فالموت هو الفناء التام ونزع الحياة من الجسد البشري *

*هو ارتحال النفس البشرية التي اوجدها الخالق في البشر وسفرها ورجوعه اليه*

*الموت هو موجة الشر التي اجتاحت العالم بسبب خطية الانسان وعصيانه لاوامر الرب*

*الموت هو البطل الذي مازل منتصرا منذ بداية الخليقة الي الان ولم يقف امامه اقوي الاقوياء*

*فلقد احتوي الكل بداخله وافناهم *


*الا شخص واحد استطاع ان يقف امام هذه الموجة ويصدها بقوته اللاهوتية اللامحدودة*

*شخص واحد بموته ابطل قوة الموت وجعله مجرد انتقال *

*" اين شوكتك يا موت.اين غلبتك يا هاوية " *( 1 كو: 15: 55 )

*
لقد كسرك وغلبك المخلص بدمه الثمين وبحبه ,, 

ولم يعد يتسلط علينا الموت بعد 


ولكن .. لنرجع بتفكيرنا الي الوراء لكي نستعرض كل لحظة حزن مرت علينا 

لنستيعد ذكريات فراق الاحباء والاقرباء والاصدقاء التي اكلها الزمن بلا رحمة

انه لشئ مؤلم عندما تحب شخصا 

ثم ينتزعه منك الموت بمنتهي القسوة


ليس مؤلم فحسب بل هو شئ بشع .. غاية في البشاعة .. وتقف .. وتتسائل مع ذاتك بمرارة

اين هو صديقي الان ؟! 

ماذا حدث لصديقي الذي احبه ؟!

كيف لن اراه مرة ثانية !! 

كيف لن اشعر بوجوده الي جانبي ؟

كيف لن اسمع ضحكاته معي مرة اخري ؟!

كيف فارق الحياة ؟! 

كيف تركني وترك كل من يحبه ؟! 

كيف ؟ كيف ؟ كيف ؟ كيف ؟ كيف ؟ 

انها اسئلة وعلامات استفاهم كثيرة 

فالموت هو اللغز الذي لم يستطع احد ان يحله الي الان 

من يستطيع ان يزعم انه لايخافه 

من يستطيع ان يزعم انه لايخاف يوم الدينونة الرهيب ومقابلة الرب

فلنتأمل معا و نحاول ان نحيا اللحظة 

فلنفكر .. ماذا سوف يحدث بعد الموت دعونا نبدا التأمل 

انا بدأت اليوم 

ولكني اريد ان اري مشاركتك غدا

اعلم انه موضوع كئيب ولكن من منا لا يشغله فكر الموت

والانتقال من الحياة الي الموت


قمت بكتابة قصة قصيرة عن ذلك


واعتذر علي ضعف اسلوبي حيث انها مجرد خواطر اردت بشئ من الصعوبة ان احولها لقصة قصيرة

واتمني ان تشبع تساؤلاتكم وتكون دافعا لكم نحو حياة افضل نحياها مع الرب يسوع


فلنقرا معا

---------------------------------------------------

كان هناك شخص يحيا يومه .. لايشغل نفسه بالتفكير في غدا .. ياخذ من الحياة كل شهواتها وكل ما تريده نفسه ويقول في نفسه " واقول لنفسي يا نفس لك خيرات كثيرة موضوعة لسنين كثيرة.استريحي وكلي واشربي وافرحي " ( لو 12 : 19 ) .


لم يكن يحرمها من شئ لم يكن يعرف الرب او يعرف طريقه

فلنترككم معه .. ليحكي لكم قصته بنفسه وماذا حدث معه .

ما اجمل الحياة و بهجتها هناك العديد من المشتهيات .. انه ليوم رائع وجميل .. ما اجمل هذه الشمس الدافئة 
والطعام الشهي والوجوه الحسناء الباسمة والازهار بارعة الجمال .. انها لشئ رائع ان اتواجد في هذا العصر الذي تغمره المخترعات الحديثة .. والتقدم التكنولوجي هناك من يتكلمون علي الموت ولكن من يهتم .. انا شاب الان و امامي الحياة والمجالات كثيرة .. فلنترك القلق لفيما بعد سوف اكبر واصبح عجوز وامتلك الكثير من الوقت لكي اقلق من هذا المدعو الموت .. سوف اهتم اليوم ببعض صفقاتي التجارية .. ونترك الحديث عن هذا لفيما بعد .

اه .. !! لماذا ينقبض قلبي بهذه الطريقة القاسية ؟! يبدوا انني افرطت في تناول الطعام 

ولكني ماذا افعل فالطعام شهي جداا 

اه .. اه .. !! ماذا يحدث لي الالم القارص يكتنف قلبي ويعتصره بمنتهي القسوة

يا الهي ماذا يحدث لي .. لماذا يعتريني مثل هذه الالام ! 

هل اشتكي قلبي الشاب بهذه السرعة ؟ 

اه .. !! لماذا تترائي هذه الظلمة امام عيني ماذا يحدث لي ؟

اشعر انها نهايتي ولكني شاااااب فا كيف اموت في هذا الوقت ! 

كيف ؟ كيف ؟ كيف ؟ كيف ؟

اخيراا الالم ذهب واشعر انني افضل حالا


ولكن ....


لماذا يشاهدوني هؤلاء الاشخاص وهم مذعورين 

بل لماذا لا استطيع ان اتحرك او اخبرهم اني بخير

عجبا ..!! 

انهم يحملون جسدني ويضعوني علي سرير

نعم هذا افضل كي استريح وقد استطيع التحدث بطريقة افضل

ولكن لماذا ياتي هذا الطبيب اني بخير الان ولاء احتاج لطبيب لتشخيص حالتي 

ماذا.. ماذا يقول هذا المجنون انا مازلت علي قيد الحياة 

كيف يتهمني بالموت ؟؟!

كيف جرؤ علي هذا ؟

ولكن هل يصدقه افراد اسرتي وهو ادري بي حالا ويعرفون شدة بأسي

ولكن مهلا ان كانوا لايصدقونه فلماذا اري هذا ؟

اري ملامح الحزن ترتسم علي زوجتي ووالدتي

لاااااء

انا مازلت علي قيد الحياة انا اشعر بالحياة 

انا شاااااب

والان ماذا يفعلون بي ماهذا الصندوق الضخم الذي أراه

ماذاااا .. انه صندوق الموتي 

توقفوا بالله عليكم اني مازلت علي قيد الحياة

لماذا تلفوني بهذا القماش الابيض انه يشعرني بصعوبة التنفس

من فضلكم توقفوا 

كيف لكم ان تضعوني في مثل هذا الصندوق الضيق بهذه القسوة

انا لما افارق الحياة بعد الا تروني 

انا شاااااب

لاء لاء لاء

توقفوا لا تغلقوا هذا الصندوق انا .. انا بخاف من الظلمة 

يا الهي ماذا افعل كيف اخرج من هناااا

الاكسجين يتناقص بسرعة لقد احكموا غلق الصندوق والظلمة مرعبة

ماهذه الخبطات ؟! 

يالهي لقد وضعوني في القبر ولم افارق الحياة بعد 

كيف لم يدركون اني قد اكون مصاب بمرض عضلي فقط 

انهم يظنوني ميت 

ماذا فعلت كي انال هذا ؟

نعم ماذا فعلت ؟

ولكن كيف نسيت ما انا فعلته اني لم افعل صلاحا واحدا في حياتي البائسة 

لم افعل سوي الخطية وارضاء شهوات جسدي وتهاوني في علاقاتي مع الرب

لم افعل الا كل ما هو شرير وخاطئ

اتذكر كم من مرات غدرت با اصدقائي وكيف سحقت كل من وقف في طريقي للثراء بلا رحمة كي اصل الي ما انا فيه 


اتذكر اني لم اذهب للكنيسة الا لرؤية اصدقائي فقط 

نعم انا استحق ما يحدث لي

اشعر اني لا استطيع التنفس .. النجدة يا الهي انا ادرك اني خاطئ

ولكني حسب رحمتك ومحبتك .. اطلب منك ان ترحمني انا العبد الخاطئ الحقير


ااااه


ما هذا الالم المروع الذي يكتنفني هل انا مازلت حي ام موت بالفعل ؟!

فلقد انتهيت من الشعور بجسدي 

ولكن .. ان كنت علي قيد الحياة 

فلماذا ارئ هذا الملاك الجميل الصورة .. الذي انار ظلمتي التي اشعر بها تخنق نفسي بداخلي .. ولكنه احالها الي نور وضياء ليس له مثيل علي الارض

اني ارئ في ملامحه الرحمة والطيبة .. والالم 

ها هو ياخذ بيدي برفق فيتبعه باقي جسدي واخرج لاجده يقودني الي السماء

وارتفع معه بسرعه

الي اين يحمل جسدي العاري ؟ 

ماذا.. العاري ..!!

توقف .. ايها الملاك لا يوجد شئ يستر جسدي ولكنه لم يهتم بتعليقي هذا او تذمري

وانا لم اكن استطيع ان افعل شيئا سوي الاستسلام له

وفجاءة ظهرت وجوه سوداء واجساد مظلمة لها مخالب .. شرسة .. في عيونها سخرية وقسوة .. وموت تنظر لي وتريد خطف نفسي فا اتمسك بالملاك الذي يحملني واطلب منه الملاذ والحماية 

يا الهي هل هناك ما هو اسوء من هذا ؟!

ماذا انهم .. انهم يطالبون بنفسي لاني لما افعل صلاح .. لذلك انا انتمي لهم 

لاااااااء لاااااء تتركني يا ملاك الرب لهولاء انهم مرعبون جدااا

ارجوووك

ولكنه يمضي ولا يصغي اليا او يلتفت الي صراخي

ولكنه يواجهم ويخبرهم اني ولدت علي اسم المسيح ولابد من ان ينظر الرب في امرئ

وفجاءة رأيت نور وبهاء يكتنفني ويحيط بي من كل جانب 

ما هذا الذي اراه .. اري مجدا غير عادي 

ارئ و ماذا ارئ ؟! هل يستطيع الوصف ان يوضح هذا كلا اني لا استطيع ان اصف جمال ما اراه ارئ القديسين الذين قد رايت صور بعضهم في حياتي ولكنهم هنا ذو بهاء اكثر بكثير وتحوط برؤسهم تيجان منيرة بشكل خلاب وهؤلاء الملائكة الناصعي البياض الجميلي المنظر يمسكون في ايديهم قيثارات تخرج أجمل واعذب الالحان وتطير من هنا لهناك 
ماهذا الجمال انا اريد ان امكث هنا الي الابد لم تري الدنيا بهاء مثل هذا

وفي وسط هذا المنظر الخلاب المدهش رأيت عرش مرتفع يا له من عرش عظيم فائق الجمال والبهاء والرقة يحيط به النور من كل اتجاه عرش لامثيل لجماله في أجمل أحلامنا يعلوه صليب مهيب ويجلس علي العرش شخص بارع الجمال عيناه مريحان وله وجه جميل يشع بضوء صافي لاء محدود لم أقدر ان أشاهده أو ان اطيل النظر اليه فجثوت ارضا راكعا امامه فقال لي هل فعلت شيئا صالحا ؟ .. هل اتبعت وصاياي علي الارض ؟ او ساعدت فقيرا وارشدته الي طريقي ؟ 


فا انزلت راسي في بؤس شديد واجبت لاء يارب لم افعل 


فا رايت الحزن في عينيه وسالني لماذا ؟ لقد فديتك علي الصليب ومنحتك فرصة جديدة لاني احبك لماذا لم اجد المثل منك هل هذا بكثير علي ؟

فقلت له لاء يارب ولكني تذكرت ان العمر امامي ويمكنني تعويض هذا لاحقا اردت الاستمتاع بمتع الدنيا ومشتهياتها لم احرم نفسي من كل شئ جسدي او شهواني
انا معترف اني خاطئ واستحق الموت بلا رحمة بسبب خطاياي الكثيرة انا الذي لم أفعل صلاحا واحد

فرايت الحزن في عين الرب وهو يقول لملائكته لقد ادين .. انه بالحقيقة مذنب ورفض دمي المقدم اليه مجانا .. اذهبوا به الي الجب الاسفل حيث البكاء وصرير الاسنان







وها انا اترك رسالتي لكم ..

رسالة شخص خاطئ من اعماق الجحيم المستعر في عذاب ابدي لاء ينتهي قد تظنون اني معذب وبائس ومحطم لاجل الجحيم المستعر الذي من حوالي والنيران التي تاكل في جسدي بلا رحمة اوهوادة والبرودة الشديدة التي تتوافق مع حرارة الجحيم بشكل ليس له مثيل ولا يطاق قد تظنون ان وحدتي في الجحيم هي سبب هذا كلا ليس هذا ولكنها نظرة الرب يسوع لي وانا ماثل امامه والحزن الذي ارتسم في عينيه ووجه حين اصدر الحكم علي لقد شعرت اني اقدمت علي خيانته لست مستحق ما فعله لاجلي انه لحظة تساوي الكثير من الالم والمشاعر التي لن تدركوها الا ان رأيتموها .

اترك رسالتلي لكل من يفكر ومن يمشي في طريقي ويهتم بشهواته و الطعام الذي يفني .. اليكم اكتب و اتوسل الا تخطؤا البته وان اخطئتم فا سارعوا بالرجوع الي احضان الاب لا تؤجلوا الي غدا بل ليكون اليوم ليس في المساء بل الان في هذه اللحظة لا تظنون انكم خطاة ولا تستجروا ان تقفوا امام الاب وانتم تشعرون بثقل الخطية ونجاستها علي كتفيكم هو لاء يرئ هذا ولكنه ينظر الي قلبك فهو الذي قال عنه الكتاب انه " فاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب اعماله " ( رؤ 2 : 23 )
سوف يرئ مدي استعدادك الداخلي ويساعدك ويعضدك ويفرح بك .. اتوسل اليكم ان ترجعوا للاب وتصلوا له اعترفوا بخطاياكم فهو امين وعادل ان يغفر لكم خطاياكم .. سارعوا بالتوبة قبل فوات الاوان اذهبوا للكنائس تناولوا من جسد ودم الرب كي يثبت بداخلكم روح الله المعزي الذي يرشدكم للرب .. فالرب اوصاكم بهذا كلموا اخوتكم عنه واسرتكم واصحابكم قد يكونوا بعيدين وفي حاجة شديدة لمن يشجعهم علي الاقتراب من محضر الاب فا سارعوا وفوزا بهذا النعمة الغنية لكم وصلوا دائما للرب كي يكون بداخلكم وتسمعوا صوته داخل قلوبكم فلقد قال رب المجد ايضا " مثل في انه ينبغي ان يصلي كل حين ولا يمل " ( لو 18 : 1 )
كي تتقربوا من محضر الاب نظفوا اذهانكم واذانكم بسماع تراتيل روحية تبهج الروح القدس الساكنة بداخلكم اقروا في الكتاب المقدس كل حين لتتقدسوا بكلامه وتعرفوا طريق الرب

وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم


بقلم الخاطئ : coptic man 






*​


----------



## nonaa (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

بصراحه مش لاقيه كلام اكتبه
بجد بجد الله ينور عليك القصه جميله جدا والمعانى وصلت 
الف الف شكر ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sparrow (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

جميل يا مينا
الحوار بسيط ومفيد
وايضا مخيف :dntknw:
بس كويس انه بيحس علي الاستعداد
موهبه جميله ربنا ينميها ليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

أولا" أى أسلوب هذا الذى تعتذر عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فاسلوبك فى الكتابه أكثر من رائع .......... ثانيا" فعلا" الموت شىء قاسى عندما يختطف شخصا" عزيزا" عليك فيعلمك الموت درس عملى فى معنى الفراق ولقد عانيت شخصيا" عندما أختطف الموت صديقتى الانتيم فى سن الثامنه عشر وهو سن لا يكون فيه الانسان مستوعب لفكرة الموت ........وأذكر الى الان منظر الاب والام والخطيب فى الكنيسه أثناء الصلاه عليها وأنامستحوزه علىّ فكرة ألن أراها بعد الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وأذكر بكائى  وانهيارى عندما أتت الىّ أختها الصغيره لتسألنى عليها لانها اعتادت رؤيتها معى فلم أعرف بماذا أجيب .............. ولكن وبعد أن بدأت أستوعب وأفهم عرفت ان الحياه هى الوضع الغير دائم وهى محطة انتظار واستعداد للحياه الحقيقيه والتى تستحق العمل من أجل ان اذهب اليها وانا مستعده وان عرفت ان استغلها باعداد نفسى جيدا" تذهب الرهبه من الموت ت وليأتى فى أى وقت يشاءه ..فلا خوف من لقاءه ...............شكرا" يا كوبتك على الموضوع الجامد ده واللى أكيد الكل هيستفاد منه وربنا معاك .


----------



## Tabitha (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

*ماذا.. ماذا يقول هذا المجنون انا مازلت علي قيد الحياة

كيف يتهمني بالموت ؟؟!*​
*عجبتني اوي القصة اللي كتبتها يا كوبتك،،،،،،،،*

*بس موضوع بيخوف*

*فالموت هو اللغز الذي لم يستطع احد ان يحله الي الان

من يستطيع ان يزعم انه لايخافه​*


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

الموت لكمه صعب على وتقيله اوى على الواحد انه يسمعها وياه لو شافها  وحسها فى اقرب الناس ليه

فى وعظه لكاهن فى صلاه جنازه لاحد المقربين جدا جدا لى  وكان عنوان العظه
( عتاب الموت )​
فقال انا اعاتبك يا موت لانك خطفت اقرب الناس لقلبى من هم اعتدت على رويتهم دوما فجاه وبدون مقدمات اخذتهم بعيدا حيث لا لارااهم ولكنهم يروننى لانك اخذتهم لمكان الراحه مع الرب يسوع فتحول الان عتابى على الموت لانه اخذ شخص اخر لعتابى له انه يتركنى الى الان فى هذه الدنيا وسط الهموم ولم يذهب بى الى المسيح حيث الراحه الابديه فتحول عتابى الى الحياه ايضا انها متمسكه بى الى الان 

العظه طويله وانا لا استطيع شرحها كما فعل ابونا لكن لاول مره فى حياتى كنت اسمع لكاهن يوعظ و اسمع كل كلمه منه وافهمها كويس جدا لدرجه ان الكنيسه يوم الموته كانت مليانه جدا جدا بالناس لكن اثناء الوعظه كان الكل منتبه جدا لابونا   و الوعظه فضلت ساعه الا ربع  بس بدج من اروع الوعظات الى سمعتها

ولكن ارجو ان اكون قدرت اوصل معنى من الى قلتو

شكرا ليكم


----------



## samer12 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

     سلام  Coptic Man
ربنا يوفقك على الأسلوب الجميل 
يلي بالنهاية ما رح يخليني أعرف نام من الموضوع الرهيب 
​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*



nonaa قال:


> بصراحه مش لاقيه كلام اكتبه
> بجد بجد الله ينور عليك القصه جميله جدا والمعانى وصلت
> الف الف شكر ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
اشكر الرب اني قدرت اوصل معاني القصة لكم

وشكرا لردك الجميل المشجع

الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*



sparrow قال:


> جميل يا مينا
> الحوار بسيط ومفيد
> وايضا مخيف :dntknw:
> بس كويس انه بيحس علي الاستعداد
> موهبه جميله ربنا ينميها ليك


 
ميرسي يا سبارو لردك الجميل والمشجع ليا

ومش غلط اننا نخاف شوية 

ده شئ صحي :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أولا" أى أسلوب هذا الذى تعتذر عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فاسلوبك فى الكتابه أكثر من رائع .......... ثانيا" فعلا" الموت شىء قاسى عندما يختطف شخصا" عزيزا" عليك فيعلمك الموت درس عملى فى معنى الفراق ولقد عانيت شخصيا" عندما أختطف الموت صديقتى الانتيم فى سن الثامنه عشر وهو سن لا يكون فيه الانسان مستوعب لفكرة الموت ........وأذكر الى الان منظر الاب والام والخطيب فى الكنيسه أثناء الصلاه عليها وأنامستحوزه علىّ فكرة ألن أراها بعد الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وأذكر بكائى وانهيارى عندما أتت الىّ أختها الصغيره لتسألنى عليها لانها اعتادت رؤيتها معى فلم أعرف بماذا أجيب .............. ولكن وبعد أن بدأت أستوعب وأفهم عرفت ان الحياه هى الوضع الغير دائم وهى محطة انتظار واستعداد للحياه الحقيقيه والتى تستحق العمل من أجل ان اذهب اليها وانا مستعده وان عرفت ان استغلها باعداد نفسى جيدا" تذهب الرهبه من الموت ت وليأتى فى أى وقت يشاءه ..فلا خوف من لقاءه ...............شكرا" يا كوبتك على الموضوع الجامد ده واللى أكيد الكل هيستفاد منه وربنا معاك .


 
شكرا لمجاملتك الرقيقة 

واهو اديني بتعلم اكتب شوية واكيد الموضوع فيه غلطات نحوية قاتلة 

بس انا اهتميت اكثر اني اوصل خواطر جوايا لكل اخواتي فا تجاهلت الغلطات الموجودة في سياق القصة 

و القصة اللي حكتيها محزنة للغاية بالذات علي فتاة في الثامنة عشر من عمرها اكيد ادتك خبرة جامدة 

ربنا معاكي ويباركك ويارب تقل الاحزان في حياتنا و ربنا يقدرنا ونقدر نحتملها 

شكرا لكي


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*



Anestas!a قال:


> *ماذا.. ماذا يقول هذا المجنون انا مازلت علي قيد الحياة*​
> 
> *كيف يتهمني بالموت ؟؟!*​
> *عجبتني اوي القصة اللي كتبتها يا كوبتك،،،،،،،،*
> ...


 
مبسوط انها عجبتك يا انستازيا

ويارب يكون الخوف اللي في الموضوع شئ ايجابي نحو دفعت لحياتنا مع الرب

شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*



kajo قال:


> الموت لكمه صعب على وتقيله اوى على الواحد انه يسمعها وياه لو شافها وحسها فى اقرب الناس ليه
> 
> فى وعظه لكاهن فى صلاه جنازه لاحد المقربين جدا جدا لى وكان عنوان العظه
> ( عتاب الموت )​
> ...


 
شكرا لمشاركتنا الوعظة الجميلة يا كاجو

وشكر لمرورك وردك الجميل 

الرب يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*



samer12 قال:


> سلام Coptic Man​
> ربنا يوفقك على الأسلوب الجميل
> يلي بالنهاية ما رح يخليني أعرف نام من الموضوع الرهيب ​


 
اشكرك يا اخي الحبيب سمير 

وانا مبسوط للغاية اني الموضوع حاز اعجابك

واتمني مش ياثر عليك في موضوع النوم ويكون شئ ايجابي مش سلبي

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المــــــــــــــوت*

بجد فوق الرائع وجميل جدا ياكوبتك
وكمان اسلوبك سلس جدا وجميييييييل
وياريت بدون مجامله تفكر تنمى موهبتك دى وتكتب كتب بجد
ربنا يعوضك تعبك خير
الموضوع رائع جدا
وده فعلا تنبيه فى الهزيع الاخير لينا كلنا
وياريت منضيعش الفرصه ونسمعه ونلبيه كمان
وننفذه وننفذه وننفذه
جميل جدا كلام رب المجد معاه 
لما نظر له مظرة حزينه وعاتبه 
وهو لما ملقيش حلجع يقولها
ونحذيرة لينا
بجد كله كله جمييييييل وفوق الرائه ياكوبتك
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المــــــــــــــوت*



twety قال:


> بجد فوق الرائع وجميل جدا ياكوبتك
> وكمان اسلوبك سلس جدا وجميييييييل
> وياريت بدون مجامله تفكر تنمى موهبتك دى وتكتب كتب بجد
> ربنا يعوضك تعبك خير
> ...


 
شكرا لردك الجميل والمشجع يا تويتي

وعايزاني اكتب كتب مرة واحدة ده انا علي قدي علي الاخر يا بنتي

ومبسوط خالص اني الموضوع لمسك وحسيتي با استفادة منه

اشكرك علي ردك الجميل والرب يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## Scofield (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المــــــــــــــوت*


قصة رائعة و ننتظر المزيد
ربنا يباركك يا كوبتيك


----------



## mrmr120 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المــــــــــــــوت*

بجد ياكوبتك تحفة 
انا تخليت فى دماغى كان المشاهد قدامى
ولما قريت حسيت انى جسمى قشعر
بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك ياكوبتك​


----------



## Coptic Lady (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المــــــــــــــوت*

*باختصار شديد قدرت تلمس القلب يا كوبتك مان وده الاهم...*

*ربنا يباركك †*


----------



## eng_gegy (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

بجد مش عارف اقول ايه بس بجد موضع تحفه تسلملنا يامنون وتعيش وتكتب موضعي جميلة زي كدة لاني بجد محتاجين حاجات كتير زي كدة
ميرسي ياقمر


----------



## totty (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

مش عارفه اقولك ايه بعد اللى اخواتى قالوه
بس بجد بجد 
موهبه الكتابه اللى عندك دى
اكيد انت عارف
انها عطيه ونعمه من عند يسوع
فبجد لازم تنميها
لان من بدايه كتابتك 
اسلوبك رائع
قدرت فعلا تخلينا نركز والموضوع يوصل لينا
يارب بجد نسمع فعلا وندخل الكلام قلوبنا ونفكر فيه
بجدمستنين منك تانى يا مينا
وربنا يباركك
وميرسى ليك كتير
والف مبرووووووووك على النجاح يا جميل
​


----------



## ميرنا (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

بجد يا مينا تسلم ايدك القصة جميلة اوى ومكتوبة باحساس وكلامك عن السماء والقديسين جميل اوى ​


----------



## استير (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

ازيك يا استاذ كوبتك 
انا فعلا عجبنى الموضوع اوى علشان المفروض كل واحد يقف واقفة بجد قدام مراية مع نفسة ويشوف لو جهة الموت دلوقتى علية حيعمل فية اية و حساب وكالتة الى ربنا مدهالو حيقدمها ازاى زى الغنى الغبى الى قال لنفسة كولى واشربى يانفسى لايام كثيرة ولا زى العازر الى لحس قروحة الكلاب انا عارفة ان المثل كلكم عارفينة بس تحب انهاردة تكون زى نهاية مين فيهم والرب خلاص على الابواب وعلامات النهاية بانت زى مقال الكتاب 
انا عايزة اقول لكم كلكم قولتو لكوبتك اللة ربنا يباركك  و يعوضك  
هو فعلا ربنا يباركة ويعوضة لان الموضوع حلو بجد وهو اختار الوقت الصح لكتابتة 
بس محدش فكر ولو للحظة كلكم جملتو كوبتك على الموضوع بس هو لفت انتباة الكل لحاجة معينة لو ربنا جة دلوقتى او موت حتكون فى انهى مكان حتكو ن جاهز لملاقات الرب على السحاب ولا لا 
اتمنى من كل واحد انة يكون جاهز لليوم دة و كفيانا عيشة العالم بشهواتة و غرورة واحقادة 
اتمنى لكل واحد فى نهاية كلامى انة يقعد مع نفسة يراجع حسباتة و ييحط اخطاءة قدام الرب لانة و عد فى كتابة المقدس ان الى يعترف بخطاياة انة ياخذها و يطرحها فى بحر النسيان ولا يعود يذكرها فيما بعد 
شكرا ليك يا كوبتك قوى قوى قوى لان دة انظار لكل واحد فى غفلة الدنيا و دوامة الحياة الى وخدة الكل ليوم محدش عامل حسابة و الرب يعوضك    
                                             اخت استير


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
موضوع رائع و اسلوب اروع في صياغة هذا الموضوع يا كوبتك, نعم موضوع الموت الذي يهرب من الشباب, لا لانشغالهم في ملذات الحياة فقط, بل عدم استيعابهم و رعبهم من هذا المصير الذي يتبع الموت يشكل الجانب الاخر من تجاهل الموضوع

التمست احساس الخوف في الموضوع ذاته, و في ردود الأحبة في الموضوع, التمست خوف و رعب من الموت

لكن لما كل هذا الخوف يا احبة؟

لا داعي للخوف مادامنا نعرف بكل يقين مصيرنا بعد الموت, وهو كما وضحه المسيح بقول في يوحنا 11 و العدد 25:

[Q-BIBLE] قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة . من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا . ​[/Q-BIBLE]​
فليكن لنا هذا اليقين يا احبة, يقين الحياة مع المسيح حتى لو متنا, حتي لو قابلنا الموت. مادام المسيح في حياتنا و سلكنا بحسب المشيئة الالهية و بقيادة الروح القدس, سنكون بلا لم امامه في المحبة 

و لنقلب هذا الخوف لحذر و مراجعة الذات, فكما نقلت لنا القصة, لا ينفع ان تولد من عائلة مسيحية و تعيش بعيدا عن الرب كالشاب الذي رأيناه... فليس الاسم الذي سيخلصك, بل الايمان بالمسيح مهما و اينما كنت...

نصلي ان يلمس هذا الموضوع القلوب الحائرة في موضوع الموت...

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## veansea (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> موضوع رائع و اسلوب اروع في صياغة هذا الموضوع يا كوبتك, نعم موضوع الموت الذي يهرب من الشباب, لا لانشغالهم في ملذات الحياة فقط, بل عدم استيعابهم و رعبهم من هذا المصير الذي يتبع الموت يشكل الجانب الاخر من تجاهل الموضوع
> 
> التمست احساس الخوف في الموضوع ذاته, و في ردود الأحبة في الموضوع, التمست خوف و رعب من الموت
> ...



بالرغم من خوفى الشديد من الموت الا انكم اطمنتوا قلبى الى حد ما 
لانى بنت من بنات الملك 
بس عاوزة حد يطمنى اكتر 
انا عايزة اعرف حاجه انا المفروض انى بحب ربنا طيب ازاى بخاف من الموت مع ان الموت المفروض 
عشان هبقا معاه فى الملكوت وهتمتع بس انا بخاف من انى مكنش معاه 
ويبقا مصيرى البحيرة الممتله دود لا يموت ونار لا ينطفئ 
ودة لان كل واحد لازم يغلط لانه انسان 

وعايزين نعرف ازاى التوبه الحقيقيه وازاى انى اتوب بجد ومرجعش مرة تانيه لاى خطيه


----------



## استفانوس (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

سلام ونعمة
اخي المحبوب *مينا*

ان ماقدمته من كلمات رائعة
تستحق الشكر بل وكل الشكر
وانت بارع في الكتابة
اصلي بان يستخدم الرب قلمك بهذا الاتجاه
فانا لااجاملك  القصة الكل يعرفها عن ظهر قلب
ولكنك قدمتها او بالحري الروح القدس من خلالك قدمها بصورة رائعة جميلة
حتى انني قرأتها اكثر من خمس مرات
وخاصة الدراما بين الغني ونفسه
نعم تقول كلمة الله
*باطل الاباطيل قال الجامعة باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل*
وتقول ايضا
*لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ الْوَاحِدِ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ بِالْوَاحِدِ*

وتقول ايضا
*آخِرُ عَدُوٍّ يُبْطَلُ هُوَ الْمَوْتُ*
فالموت  يااخي مينا خصم قوي جدا لا يستطيع اي انسان ان يقاومه 
ولكن كما قلت الا شخص الرب يسوع المسيح
داس الموت ليهب لنا الحياة الابدية
اشكرك جزيل الشكر وانصحك بان تتابع
فان لك قلم الروح القدس

الرب يبارك حياتك يااخي مينا في الحقيقة  نعم اتحفتني


----------



## K A T Y (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

_موضوع جميل ومخيف جدا بالنسبالي_​ 
_انت بجد قدرت توصل حاجات كتير تخلي الواحد يفكر ويقعد يحاسب نفسه_​ 
_لان اكيد نظرة الحزن محدش يقدر يشوفها في عين مخلصه_​ 
_ميرسي يا كوبتك بجد_​


----------



## twety (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

ازيك يااكتى عاش من شافك حمدلله على سلامتك ويارب تكون امورك تماااااااااام


----------



## الانبا ونس (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

_*موضوع جميل يا مينا،،

 بجد انا لا املك كلام اقولة سوى انكم تقرأو كتاب 75 سؤال عن الحياة بعد الموت الكتاب دة فظيع لو حبين اكتب لكم مقتطفات منة انا مستعدة وكمان فى فالكتاب 4 رؤاى لقديسين انتقالوا يشرحون ما راؤة هناك ، سلام*_


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا

وليه عودة لقراءة الردود 

شكرا لك عزيزي وربي لا يحرمنا من جديدك ابدا يا غالي​*


----------



## lousa188114 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموت*

الله موضوع رائع جدا يا كوبتك   وبعدين عمال تقول اسلوبي وحش وبتتاسف من الاول 
دة اسلوبك نقلني من مكاني لجوة القصة نفسها شفت بقي ؟ بامانة اسلوبك جميل جدا 
بس بجد القصة جميلة اوي اوي وهي دايما كدة الحقيقة بتخوف 
ياريت كلنا نصلي من اجل بعض ان ربنا يكتب اسمائنا في سفر الحياة ونكون معاة في اورشليم السمائية 
امين


----------



## *malk (13 يوليو 2008)

*فعلا الموت دى كلمة تخوف جد*

*و بقت تخوفنى اكتر لما اخد اغلى الناس عندى*

*عموما اسلوبك رائع يا مينا بجد*


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا عالمرور


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل اوى اوى يامينا

اسلوب مميز ورائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الموت*

*قصة رائعة حقا
و أسلوبك جميل جدا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الموت*



dona nabil قال:


> أولا" أى أسلوب هذا الذى تعتذر عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فاسلوبك فى الكتابه أكثر من رائع .......... ثانيا" فعلا" الموت شىء قاسى عندما يختطف شخصا" عزيزا" عليك فيعلمك الموت درس عملى فى معنى الفراق ولقد عانيت شخصيا" عندما أختطف الموت صديقتى الانتيم فى سن الثامنه عشر وهو سن لا يكون فيه الانسان مستوعب لفكرة الموت ........وأذكر الى الان منظر الاب والام والخطيب فى الكنيسه أثناء الصلاه عليها وأنامستحوزه علىّ فكرة ألن أراها بعد الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وأذكر بكائى  وانهيارى عندما أتت الىّ أختها الصغيره لتسألنى عليها لانها اعتادت رؤيتها معى فلم أعرف بماذا أجيب .............. ولكن وبعد أن بدأت أستوعب وأفهم عرفت ان الحياه هى الوضع الغير دائم وهى محطة انتظار واستعداد للحياه الحقيقيه والتى تستحق العمل من أجل ان اذهب اليها وانا مستعده وان عرفت ان استغلها باعداد نفسى جيدا" تذهب الرهبه من الموت ت وليأتى فى أى وقت يشاءه ..فلا خوف من لقاءه ...............شكرا" يا كوبتك على الموضوع الجامد ده واللى أكيد الكل هيستفاد منه وربنا معاك .



*أعرف إحساسك أختي لأني فقدت أيضا صديقة عزيزة عليا كانت في 24 من عمرها عند وفاتها،كم أحزن عندما أتذكرها و خاصة أنها لم تعرف المسيح (كانت مسلمة)..*


----------

